# OK, which one of you is this?



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey, Ron. Hey, Billy. That hurt. LOL


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

I can't believe the upgrade didn't give a laugh button. I would use it here if it did.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

It wasn't "hey Pete"?😊

All jokes aside, that had to hurt.


----------



## didntdoit (Jun 18, 2020)

Norcal said:


> It wasn't "hey Pete"?😊
> 
> All jokes aside, that had to hurt.


But I found my channel locks, (I really got give up side jobs).


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

Never fallen through a ceiling, but I have put an elbow through one. LOL!😀


----------

